# Black coyote I got last week.



## Skinner712

Here is a black coyote I got last week. Took him with a Bridger #2 trap.


----------



## hassell

Congrats, real nice, one spot of white on it or was there more.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Congrats! Very cool.


----------



## 220swift

congrats on ole blackie!


----------



## birddog

Congrats. pretty cool coyote.


----------



## youngdon

Nice catch ! I'd like to have that one for a hat !


----------



## dwtrees

Hmmm, pictures are not coming through. Have to try later.


----------



## NattyB

Way to go. Good for you. Great field picture.


----------



## Rick Howard

Cool coyote!


----------



## Jonbnks

Very cool to see a black coyote. I'm hoping to eventually get one. That coyote looks like it has some good fur on it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Sweet! That one would make a nice mount.... Congrats!


----------



## LeadHead

Still trying to get a black one, myself.


----------



## stevec

That first pic is awesome! I have seen 2 black ones around here but yet to catch one. Congrats.

Steve


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Skinner-----beautiful---congrats -Thanks for sharing--------sb*


----------



## NattyB1

Are you going to get it tanned or mounted? I know it's pricey, but I'd have to make a rug out of it. That one looks like it's in great shape.

I covered your text and showed the pic to my boys. They were certain it was a wolf, until I told them it was a yote.


----------



## rjmjr911

+1

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees

Pictures came through today. Very very nice yote. I would definitely get that one tanned and at least hang it on the wall.


----------



## jimmy shutt

congrats on a sweet catch


----------



## Skinner712

I thank all of y'all for the great comments. It has a white spot on his chest and a little on the tip of his teal.

I do taxidermy and I believe I am goin to mount him like he is in the field pic.


----------



## Skinner712

.


----------



## glenway

Make sure to share a pic or two when you get that beaut mounted. Just curious where Forest Hill is. I have friends in Lincoln County and have done some varmint hunting there.


----------



## Skinner712

It's in the southern part of the state Summers co.


----------



## coyotejon

Awesome man. I have never even seen a black one in real life. Did you think you had a pooch when you were first walking up to the trap?


----------



## Beta

Nice catch and nice pics! Can't wait to see the finished mount!


----------

